# Air Lift 3H kit?



## 13_RS5 (Mar 31, 2015)

I haven't heard too much from folks about this kit. Does anyone here have experience with this new system...do you like it?

I am torn whether to go with the 3H or, Accuair e-level. I know there are many that love the Accuair stuff however, the 3H really looks like a "complete" system. The added bluetooth and pressure sensor on the controller and phone app are a nice touch. It seems with Accuair you have to piece everything together and all items are extra.


----------



## WilliamLuk (Feb 4, 2015)

Accuair would be a safe way to go, meanwhile 3H still needs time to prove it.
Anyway, I am going to take a order of ALP with 3H in 2 days since it's cheaper and these work pretty much the same,I think.
Lowered lifestyle is offering a good tax return deal till the end of March, you may want to check em' out.


2015' GTI MK7
Ins: Williamluk93


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've installed a fair amount of the 3H systems, and think they are great. I think the 3h gives you the best bang for your buck. Don't get me wrong, I love elevel(have it in my personal car) but would make the switch once my car sells. One of the many great features is the app. It can always update the software remotely, so you can always have the latest and greatest.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Ive had Elevel on my last two cars, absolutely loved how accurate it was(imagine that accuair, accurate). But I also do air ride installs and have installed 3p and 3h. From installing to using is so much more user friendly. Plus you get more features with the 3h for a cheaper price. I like that the wireless app is bluetooth instead of wifi like accuair. With the Accuair i-Level if you're connected to the app you cant use data, so no internet, imessage etc. Plus with 3h you get the full color LCD screen and can see your pressures. With elevel you're basically running blind.


----------



## MladenovicS (Sep 29, 2015)

I just bought the 3H, its still sitting in my house but i cant wait to install it. It has a lot of great features.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

I've been running 3H for a long time now. In fact, I was apart of the initial pilot run before it was released. While I've not installed an elevel system personally, I can tell it is much more involved than 3H. As mentioned above 3H is more bang for buck, easy to install, clean and simple to use. In terms of reliability, I've driven the car year round in northern Indiana/Ohio weather without an issues. My vote goes to 3H not only because its been proven on several cars now including my own, but Air Lift has the best customer service hands down.


----------



## 13_RS5 (Mar 31, 2015)

ocdpvw said:


> I've been running 3H for a long time now. In fact, I was apart of the initial pilot run before it was released. While I've not installed an elevel system personally, I can tell it is much more involved than 3H. As mentioned above 3H is more bang for buck, easy to install, clean and simple to use. In terms of reliability, I've driven the car year round in northern Indiana/Ohio weather without an issues. My vote goes to 3H not only because its been proven on several cars now including my own, but Air Lift has the best customer service hands down.


Appreciate everyone's feedback as it sounds like there quite a few owners out there that are happy with the system, this is encouraging.

From my own personal experience through this journey, I have found it to be easier to obtain an Air Lift kit than the Accuair. There aren't many dealers in Canada so that doesn't help.

Heavily leaning towards the Air Lift 3H kit.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

13_RS5 said:


> Appreciate everyone's feedback as it sounds like there quite a few owners out there that are happy with the system, this is encouraging.
> 
> From my own personal experience through this journey, I have found it to be easier to obtain an Air Lift kit than the Accuair. There aren't many dealers in Canada so that doesn't help.
> 
> Heavily leaning towards the Air Lift 3H kit.


Where in Canada are you?


----------



## 13_RS5 (Mar 31, 2015)

Buck Russell said:


> Where in Canada are you?


Ontario...in between Toronto and Montreal.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

13_RS5 said:


> Ontario...in between Toronto and Montreal.


Hit up my buddy Geoff @ Trackwerks / https://www.trackwerks.com/

or 

Carrie @ http://www.knsautosport.com/oldsite/contact_eng.html


----------

